# Wanted: Stainless Steel Fuse Box Cover



## Doctorstones (May 6, 2019)

I am looking for a stainless steel fusebox cover, for my R33 GT-R. Preferably with the GT-R logo etched on to it. 

I have tried to find the above on numerous sites, but have had no luck (Even if you could point me in the right direction, I would be grateful. 

Thanks


----------

